# Paypal question



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

lately, i've noticed that it takes a couple days for me to add funds to paypal from my bank account. In the bast it seemed like funds were able to be added that same day. Has anyone else experienced this? 

And if so, what do people do? Do most people keep money in paypal so that they can send money and not have to wait the few days before it'll clear? 

Thanks.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

You can keep a zero balance in your account, and still pay other people instantly. You need you account linked to a bank account, and then backed-up with a credit card. Otherwise, you'll end up sending an e-check, with takes 3-5 days to clear. Paypal will send the money out, then pull it from your bank account in a day or so. If you don't have sufficient funds, then (I assume) they'll debit your credit card.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I seldom keep any money in my account either unless I've sold something, but I do have a separate small checking account linked, and a credit card for bigger purchases.

They'd like you to keep money in there since they can make interest on it, but it's really not necessary if you have a separate account to tie it to.

To answer your question; I have purchased a few things on E-bay recently and haven't noticed any delay using my other accounts.


----------

